# Nitrate, Nitrite and Ammonia



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

I did a water test and found my nitrate, nitrite and ammonia are all undetectable? Is this bad? What should i expect after two monts running?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

No, that's not bad. Ammonia and nitrite, especially, should be at zero. It may be a bit unusual to have no nitrates measureable. As an example, both my tanks show 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and roughly 10-20 nitrates. 

If you are concerned, what are you using for testing the water...and are you using the tests correctly? (don't mean to be condescending, just asking...)

If you are still concerned, take a water sample to any LFS, they'll test it for you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In a CO2 injected tank, it's entirely possible. And yes, it's bad, as nothing is feeding your plants. Are you dosing? If not, you should start. A myriad of problems can surface, including yellow of leaves, holes in the leaves, and BGA, which would be really horrible. Bottom in nitrates will frequently lead to BGA in CO2 injected tanks.


----------



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

I used the nutrafin master test kit. And i could do another test. I have been running the system with ecocomplete for about two months and have not started dosing i was told not to for a couple months although i noticed my plants could be doing better so i started using flourish yesterday...just to start as i decide which fertilizer i want to use long term.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ecocomplete has no nutrients like ADA AS. I dosed EI right away when I used EC. You'll want to use dry ferts long term on a 50 gallon or it'll cost you a lot of $$. Get them from Mykiss (Pat).


----------

